# Pay with Lyft



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm confused on how Lyft does it's pay. With Uber, it seemed like whatever was going to be charged to the customer, was charged to them as soon as I dropped them off and it showed up in my pay.
With Lyft, my pay amount will change for days after I've driven. Not just because of tips. Why are they collecting money that long AFTER the ride? And what happens if they never get the money? Then I don't get paid for that ride?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Never seen or heard of this. Screenshots?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Never seen or heard of this. Screenshots?


I'll start taking some. Yesterday when I stopped driving my driver dashboard said my payout was around 45 dollars. Today it's $53.55 and last night before bed it was $49.95. Just seems weird


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah I'll need to see shots to know what part of dashboard you're looking at.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

The additional may be tips that they added after the fact. They can do that with Lyft. Also, I know that they display the information differently. They often display the total the pax paid (not your payout) and then on a different screen, they show your actual payout. A little different than Uber.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Yeah I'll need to see shots to know what part of dashboard you're looking at.


This screen. I touch the app on my phone, touch the little circle picture of me, touch "driver dashboard" and see this:


http://imgur.com/wqWXvL9


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> The additional may be tips that they added after the fact. They can do that with Lyft. Also, I know that they display the information differently. They often display the total the pax paid (not your payout) and then on a different screen, they show your actual payout. A little different than Uber.


Yeah I am just looking at my payout. I try not to look at the total the pax paid cause I know it's now what I am going to get paid.
I thought it might be tips but the numbers from the 3 times I looked were different than anything that I got in tips would've changed it. *shrug* I do like Uber's system better where it shows you your exact payout right after the ride. Oh well.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Any word from Uber yet?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Any word from Uber yet?


No  Got a weird email from Checkr today that my report was final and would be sent for review...which it already was a week ago. So I emailed uber to make sure my review period isn't starting over. Haven't heard anything from them though.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I'm confused on how Lyft does it's pay. With Uber, it seemed like whatever was going to be charged to the customer, was charged to them as soon as I dropped them off and it showed up in my pay.
> With Lyft, my pay amount will change for days after I've driven. Not just because of tips. Why are they collecting money that long AFTER the ride? And what happens if they never get the money? Then I don't get paid for that ride?


That's probably because when you close the ride with Lyft, the amount you see is what the rider is being charged (I'm assuming), same goes for the balance you see on your screen daily... If you go to settings/Dashboard, I believe it shows the real amount you're getting paid


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Looks like one or more passengers added a tip the following day. As long as it goes UP, you're fine. In addition to being able to tip you when they open the Lyft app after the ride has completed, they can also tip via a link on the emailed receipt the following day.

The base fare payment is always going to stay unchanged (unless a passenger complains about inefficient route or something and gets and adjustment/reduction). Otherwise, tips may result in jumps like you are seeing, especially in the $3-$5 range, which are not unusual.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok. So, Recent Activites shows the same info as Driver Stats which you can also access in the app menu or while you're online you can tap the Fare Tracker in bottom left corner of app and Driver Stats will come up (you don't have to go to dashboard to see this).

Recent Activities/Driver Stats includes gross fares (including tolls) before Lyft's commission and before tips. Tips won't change this number. 

RA/DS also includes any cancellation fees that are being applied. Some drivers get confused because the Fare Tracker (bottom left of screen while in driver mode) will show one number then they tap on it and they see a higher number in Driver Stats. For whatever reason, cancellation fees are included in RA/DS but not FT.

Another tool to use is Driving History. This is in your dashboard menu and will itemize any tips and tolls. Also, it shows your earnings AFTER commission. Of course, keep in mind, customers who forget to go into their app to rate/tip after the ride can do so up to 24 hours later and riders can add a tip under Ride History several days later if they forgot. Usually tips added after 24 hours will show up as a line item on your pay summary with a description of "added tip from Barry's ride on 4/13".

With the numbers you gave, I can't really guess what it was that made your RA/DS fluctuate. Perhaps an adjusted fare due to inefficient route? Prime Time or cancellation applied incorrectly? If you cannot figure it out in Ride History or Daily Summary I would email support.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Ok. So, Recent Activites shows the same info as Driver Stats which you can also access in the app menu or while you're online you can tap the Fare Tracker in bottom left corner of app and Driver Stats will come up (you don't have to go to dashboard to see this).
> 
> Recent Activities/Driver Stats includes gross fares (including tolls) before Lyft's commission and before tips. Tips won't change this number.
> 
> ...


The amount kept going up, so I'm not complaining. Just trying to figure out how/why it keeps changing. I think it took a little bit of time for my last ride's amount to be added, plus a couple of dollar tips. That's my best guess. I need to realize that the number I see on the express payout at the end of driving is NOT the amount that I actually made. Wait about 24 hours, then look...and I'll see how much I really made.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes. Express Pay is different. There you'll see fares AFTER commission taken out, any tips already added, Cancelation fees, and any damage fee or other Lyft add on. You just don't see bonuses which rely on 90% acceptance rate there.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I noticed the same thing with Lyft .. if I cash out with Lyft via express pay and then log back in to see my balance, which should be $0, I often have a $2.50 balance the next day; as I work more to increase the balance, the $2.50 remains at "other" and I never know what it is.


----------



## RedDragonQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

You can earn bonuses and tips with Lyft. My guess it you either got a tip or a bonus. I'm pretty sure you get paid wether or not the Lyft pax pays or not but I could be wrong. 

Although I had this problem the other day with Uber. I ended my day with $128 then it went up to $130 then somehow went up to $133.01. I have no idea what the Uber thing is about.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

If your earnings are over $50 and you haven't cashed it out yet you can see a breakdown of your earnings/tips/cancellation fees. Just click Get Paid and it'll show you a breakdown of everything without cashing you out before it tells you to confirm it. And if you check that often you'll notice how much you've been tipped after every ride. If it keeps going up you've probably had paxs tip you a day or so after their ride.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> If your earnings are over $50 and you haven't cashed it out yet you can see a breakdown of your earnings/tips/cancellation fees. Just click Get Paid and it'll show you a breakdown of everything without cashing you out before it tells you to confirm it. And if you check that often you'll notice how much you've been tipped after every ride. If it keeps going up you've probably had paxs tip you a day or so after their ride.


I was wondering if there was a way to see detailed pay information on the phone. This is valuable information, CantThrowCantCatch. Thank-you!
-Allen


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I was wondering if there was a way to see detailed pay information on the phone. This is valuable information, CantThrowCantCatch. Thank-you!
> -Allen


There is also a breakdown in driving history which can be a little more detail then Express pay. Just go into your dashboard then driving history and then tap on the top of a week where it says rides plus bonuses and you get a break down.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> There is also a breakdown in driving history which can be a little more detail then Express pay. Just go into your dashboard then driving history and then tap on the top of a week where it says rides plus bonuses and you get a break down.


Thank-you BostonBarry. I was able to follow your instructions and get to the driving history one time. But cellphone screens are so quirky, I can't duplicate it. I must have gotten lucky!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been having trouble with the dashboard on chrome freezing up. Samsungs stock browser works fine (but I hate it lol)


----------

